# What hamster is this? please



## kittypaws (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi I spotted this ad on a well known site, and wondered if anyone could let me know what she is please?
I know she is a hamster ,but which one?
Sort of looks syrian to me,but is living with others
Anyway here is the photo.
You may have to zoom in to get a better look at her.
(Ps If I do get her (and them) she will be upgraded to larger cage
Thanks in advance


----------



## kittypaws (Jun 8, 2008)

Here is the photo I hope


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks like a syrian to me. That cage is horrible!
Looks like my Dexter.

Oh blimey just read your post properly. I hope you do get her if she is housed with others as syrians are solitary animals. Why do people keep them together, idiots!


----------



## kittypaws (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks purple,I thought I was going a tad crazy,thinking she was a syrian,

However, a little update, there are 10 - 12 hamsters living in that !!!! cage and they are "dwarves" (sp)
Started off with 2,and have sadly had litter after litter, so a mix of males and females,including a litter of babes,

Luckily I have some spare cages,

Am hoping to be picking them up tomorrow or Friday,sexing them and seperating with the possibility of more babies.:cursing:

So anyone local looking for a hamster or 2!!! feel free to contact me, though I won't know the numbers for sure until Friday


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Whaaaaaat?? 10-12 hamsters in that cage, I'm speechless!

Where abouts do you live hun?
I have a few spare cages and could take some hammies if you're close enough to me.

Good luck with the sexing and seperating. x


----------



## kittypaws (Jun 8, 2008)

purple_x said:


> Whaaaaaat?? 10-12 hamsters in that cage, I'm speechless!
> 
> Where abouts do you live hun?
> I have a few spare cages and could take some hammies if you're close enough to me.
> ...


Yep tell me about it!!!
have no idea of condition etc yet,but will see, He has removed ad,(thank goodness) so pretty definite they will be coming here, Haven't had to sex so many hamsters before but I have every faith I can do so successfully.
Not sure where you are but am down in Devon,
Just wanted to say sorry about hearing your news re your hammies today too


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you, it's been a horrible day. But both hammies were old and very well loved 

Ah I'm in south Cambs so really far from Devon. That's a shame. I really hope some homes can be sorted for them as I'm sure you dont fancy having 10+ hammies!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

defiantly not a syrian, sort of looks like a dom spot chinese, looks like it has big testicals, but i cant really see the tail length or any other features.....

IF they are chinese, they will be really easy to sex.

if not chinese they will probs be campbells or hybrids

is there any way a rodent train could be organised to get some of them to other members?


----------



## kittypaws (Jun 8, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> defiantly not a syrian, sort of looks like a dom spot chinese, looks like it has big testicals, but i cant really see the tail length or any other features.....
> 
> IF they are chinese, they will be really easy to sex.
> 
> ...


Thank you lil miss,I am hoping that they will be easy to sex, and when they get here I can take more photos in the hope,they can be identified.I hadn't looked at back end to identify testicles
The advertiser did have some more photos, but had removed the ad before I had chance to "borrow" them,

I would be more than happy to try and arrange a rodent train,( As have done a few myself, when I had a car,)

But there never seemed to be that many members from Devon.

I will update with photos when they arrive, and if there is any interest in homing them from further afield I will look into a rodent train


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if they are chinese they would be best rehomed seperatly, as chinese are treated like syrians in that respect these days, especially the females

as for sexing them, male chinese have VERY large obvious testicals
Ying & Yang, yang was obviously male, ying, although sold to me as male, never developed testicals and was obviously a female, a week or so after arriving she attacked yang and in effect neutered him, at which point they were separated, this was quite a few years ago, and at the time i wasnt sure on Yings sex, it wasnt till a fair few weeks later, when testicals still failed to appear we knew he was really a she, she was always refered to a a he though, right up untill the day he died, even though we knew he was a she :lol:

any way im rambling, you can see what i mean here









they could still be campbells though and not chinese

if a rodent train could be organised to sheffield, i would happily take a couple, i miss having chinese


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh I really thought the ham looked like a syrian! Chinese hammies are gorgeous and I would love a couple, to keep seperately of course.

So if there is any way they can be gotten here to Cambridge then I would take 2.


----------



## kittypaws (Jun 8, 2008)

Couldn't pick up today  as have an awful toothache and can't move, though they will be picked up tomorrow,
By the sounds of it there will be plenty as have just had this update 

" they have just had other litter of babies so that makes 9 older ones3 3/4 month olds 2 younger ones 5 new borns but not sure as still mating,:cursing::cursing::cursing:. all in the cage pictured,I could cry
and all related,
I really want to get these guys but feel I am going to be way in over my head,with all these plus goodness knows how many pregnant females, Is there anyone local that could help me please,any rescues further up?

Any advice greatly recieved?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the new ones probably wont survive the move, i would prepare your self for them to be abandoned or culled 

if we can get some here, i would hapily take on a couple of the more needy ones


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Like Lil miss said, if anyone can get some this way then I'd happily take them.
I have 2 vets in the family and a vet nurse so plenty of people around to help if any hamsters are pregnant or whatnot.

Well done you for taking then on though, you'll be saving them from breeding into the hundreds.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

OMG it just gets worse :cursing:

Same as above if you can get any up to Cambridge way I'd be happy to help out.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

any news yet?


----------

